# OMG THE MORTAL INSTRUMENTS LOOKS SO AMAZING!!



## TetraVaal (Aug 19, 2013)

MY OTHER FAVORITE PIECES OF RESPECTABLE LITERATURE ARE THE HUNGER GAMES AND TWILIGHTS.

I LOVES BEING 13 DON'T U??


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2013)

lol     Tetra


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2013)

Better or worse than Kick Ass 2?  What do you think Tetra?


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 19, 2013)

LYKE WAY BETTER THAN KICK ASS 2.

LYKE LILY COLLINS WILL WIN SO MANY OSCARS.... SHE'S SO GOOD... I WISH SHE WAS IN HUNGER GAMES MOVIES


----------



## Detective (Aug 19, 2013)

The pure human emotion portrayed within the trailer and the teasers themselves give us a good indication as to what sort of a treat we are in for upon the film's release. A tale as old as time, a romance for the ages, and a well blended cast round out what is likely to become the forerunner for film of the year.

Await my review later this year, NF. It will be special, and entirely what you have come to expect of me.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2013)

I think you may have cancer


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2013)

Lily Collins should quit.  She has the worst filmography I have ever seen.

Should have sucked up to Harvey Weinstein I guess.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 19, 2013)

REALLY?1 LYKE I THINK SHE'S SO COOL!!! HER AND J-LAWZ AND K-STEWZ ALL HAVE SO MANY OSCARS COMING THEIR WAY THEY'RE SOO GOOD.. LYKE THATZ HOW GOOD THEY ARE.. THEY ALL PARTICIPATE IN THE BEST AND SMARTEST PIECES OF FANTASY LITERATURE FILMS TO LYKE EVER COME OUT


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2013)

Detective said:


> The pure human emotion portrayed within the trailer and the teasers themselves give us a good indication as to what sort of a treat we are in for upon the film's release. A tale as old as time, a romance for the ages, and a well blended cast round out what is likely to become the forerunner for film of the year.
> 
> Await my review later this year, NF. It will be special, and entirely what you have come to expect of me.


Bite the bullet Detective.  Looking forward to reading your review.  Tetra is obviously going too.  Jena is probably a lock.  So we will have at least a few to read.


----------



## Detective (Aug 19, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Bite the bullet Detective.  Looking forward to reading your review.  Tetra is obviously going too.  Jena is probably a lock.  So we will have at least a few to read.



Throw away all your expectations of what you think I will write, Rukia, and come in with an open mind.

I think this will be one of my best articles of writing in terms of creativity, analogies/comparisons and earnestly trying to put my emotions after viewing into words.

It will be a work of literary art.

:33


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2013)

THIS FUCKING BOOK

THIS FUCKING AUTHOR

YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND HOW MUCH I HATE THIS BITCH

LIKE SERIOUSLY SHE'S THE WORST "AUTHOR" WORKING RIGHT NOW. IN A WORLD OF E.L. JAMES AND DAN BROWN, LET THAT TRULY SINK IN

YES I'M GOING ON A RANT BRACE YOURSELVES


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ok so I'm going to admit to being a part of the Harry Potter fandom. And I _may_ in my teenager years, have read quite a bit of Harry Potter fanfiction. Cue cries of "that's gay, lol."

Anyway, in the community there was a prolific fanfic author who went by the name Cassandra Claire. She has since changed the spelling of her last name because she's smart enough to want to distance herself from the drama but too stupid to come up with a completely original pseudonym. She wrote a very popular story and was one of the big names in the HP fandom.

That is, until someone called her out on plagiarizing her stories. 

You see, it turns out that Cassandra liked to "borrow" sections from published novels for her stories. And by "borrow", I mean "copy sections wholesale from books and just change the main character's name to Draco Malfoy." Normally, this would just be incredibly shitty behavior, but good ol' Cassandra here couldn't leave well enough alone.

When people began confronting her (including a few of the authors that she'd ripped off), Cassandra began harassing them. She and a lawyer buddy of hers threatened lawsuits against anyone who accused Cassandra of plagiarism. She started tracking down IP addresses. She began making harassing phone calls. She used her popularity in the fandom to smear her "haters" and get her loyal fans to help her retaliate against them. She even contacted the university of one girl in particular (someone who had been very vocal against Cassandra) and tried to get the girl expelled from school. 

Now, this was years ago. Fast forward. Cassandra's changed a few letters in her last name. She releases a book to capitalize on the success of Twilight. A book that strangely resembles several other things she'd been accused of plagiarizing, particularly Buffy and Harry Potter. And what does Cassandra get for once again stealing other people's work (albeit paraphrasing this time instead of quoting wholesale)? Why, a best-selling book and an upcoming movie deal, of course.

Because fuck you. Being a complete cunt and a morally bankrupt "writer" is ok, because people are stupid and want the same shit over and over again and don't care if it really belongs to that person or not.

If you want to verify anything I'm saying, just google "Cassandra Claire plagarism", there are a ton of write-ups about this whole fucking mess

You know what? Have a link, it's on me. Here's another if you just want to see examples of her being an ass.




Sorry to de-rail the the thread, this fat stupid fuckstick just gets me so worked up...


----------



## Detective (Aug 19, 2013)

Jena said:


> THIS FUCKING BOOK
> 
> THIS FUCKING AUTHOR
> 
> ...



After reading your feelings on the subject at hand, I will take great strides to make my review even more in depth, just for you Jena. Because we're comrades and all.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2013)

da bitch is hot, my kind of chick


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2013)

Isn't that what all of these young adult writers are doing though?


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2013)

Detective said:


> After reading your feelings on the subject at hand, I will take great strides to make my review even more in depth, just for you Jena. Because we're comrades and all.



I appreciate your sacrifice going to see this movie, even though it means that you'll miss out reading her absolutely fantastic writing.



> “Can I help you with something?"
> Clary turned instant traitor against her gender. "Those girls on the other side of the car are staring at you."
> Jace assumed an air of mellow gratification. "Of course they are," he said, "I am stunningly attractive.”



Master of wit, this one is. Also there's a gay warlock in this book that fucks a teenager. I wish I was making that up.

Seriously though, I'd bring an umbrella. I'm sure all the teenage girls flocking to this movie are going to soak through the seats and stain the floor with discharge.



Rukia said:


> Isn't that what all of these young adult writers are doing though?


Most are smart enough not to copy word-for-word from other people. They usually just steal their ideas. Not that it's significantly better, but, you know...

They also didn't have their lawyer buddy help them bury their past and get them out of copyright lawsuits without most of the public knowing about it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2013)

What's wrong with Dan Brown?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2013)

I laughed my ass of when I saw a poster for the Mortal Instruments.  "Mundane, an Instrument for Good."  Seriously.  What kind of person comes up with this drivel?


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> What's wrong with Dan Brown?



His writing is bland and his entire career is just writing the same book over and over again.

If it bugs you, replace Dan Brown with James Patterson. If you like Patterson, there's no hope for you. I'm sorry. You'll have to be retroactively aborted. It's your only shot for redemption.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2013)

I <3 Jena's rants


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

And he said, "Look here, fellar. That there's my girl! If anyone's gonna have sex with my sister, it's gonna be me!".

[youtube]vpU0T33w8FM[/youtube]


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 20, 2013)

Para's friends will also probably force him to watch the movie so we've got an alternative user to watch the movie

Dude'd better not shy away from a review though


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2013)

first time I hear of this

*watches trailer*

oh ffs


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't get this thread, we all know what kind of film it is and that the books are terrible but they have their fanbase so why not just leave it at that. Instead if making a thread just to bash the series.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 20, 2013)

Fuck you, Jena. Dan Brown is good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2013)

Ah.

Taste.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 20, 2013)

ITT we bitch about Tumbler kiddies instead of just staying off it.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

ITT we neglect the fact that every film ever made is a product,  and every product has a demographic.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2013)

demographic is not indicative of quality or lack thereof


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2013)

Parallax said:


> demographic is not indicative of quality or lack thereof



I could kiss you


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 20, 2013)

Hope this movie flops. I'm tired of these Twilight/Harry Potter like movies.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

ITT subjectivity does not exist.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, the teenage girl demographic is extremely indicative of quality, as proven by New Kids on the Block, NSYNC, Justin Beiber, Twilight and countless other steaming piles of shit that have been hugely successful since the dawn of popular culture.


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2013)

I think what Para is arguing (and what I agree with) is that just because a certain demographic makes shitty things popular, it doesn't mean that it's ok to produce nothing but absolute shit for that demographic _and_ that everything for that target demographic is complete garbage.

Take kid's movies for example. Kids will watch shitty Disney sequels and crappy animated movies. Does that mean that _every_ animated movie has to be complete shit and has no effort put into it? No. Would you argue that Studio Ghibli makes the same quality of movies as Illumination Entertainment? If you say something like "well, this is targeted for X demographic, so it's going to suck by default" you're making a sweeping generalization that's a disservice to artistic merit (which shockingly _does_ still exist).

EDIT: For the record though, _this_ movie is going to suck balls. And having painfully trudged my way through a lot of YA lit, I can say that there are much better YA books out there (that were also reasonably successful) than the shit that's getting movie adaptations.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Hope this movie flops. I'm tired of these Twilight/Harry Potter like movies.



It's going to end up being one of the more successful movies of the year.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

I had never heard of this until i read a few rants on Tumblr. Is this really even popular? Most of the girls who like YA novels shit on this and something called Divergent all the time. I have no idea about this though and will never ever touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

Watched the trailer. Jesus it must be easy to be a YA novelist. Oh hey some special snowflake average white girl meets a brooding smoldering Devil at a nightclub, he saves her countless times from some shit+love triangle+more brooding+more true love=bestseller.

Fuck Lily Collins, nepotism at it's worst since that Will Smith kid.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 20, 2013)

theres always shitty movies being made, dont see what the news is. we need to save the "laugh at how shitty these movies are" threads for adam sandler flicks.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh, I understood Para's argument, but it's useless to get upset over it. Screenplays are selected based on what has worked in the past. Expecting quality for this demographic is kind of like expecting McDonald's to replace their entire menu with healthy items.

The people in charge of selecting which screenplays are shown to the studio heads are not going over every script saying. "Hmmm, this has real substance! We should make this!". They're saying this has components X and Y, both of those made money last year, they'll make money this year!".

And it works like that because the people who initially pick those scripts presumably would like to keep their jobs and not be blamed for a $150,000,000 flop.

So the film industry is formulaic because that's how they consistently make revenue.

People just like to piss and moan about shit because they can't do ANYTHING to change it.


So, back to my original point, why do you choose to care?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

> theres always shitty movies being made, dont see what the news is. we need to save the "laugh at how shitty these movies are" threads for adam sandler flicks.



Misogynism bro. How many shitty films aimed at male are there? Countless. Yet some crap that's aimed at women appears and becomes popular, and everyone on the internet makes it their life's goal to make blanket statement about younger women and their poor taste. "Oh girls like the shittiest stuff, explains why normal guys like me can't get a date, oh fuck Transformers looks so fucking good only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) won't like it!!!!"


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2013)

It does look pretty amazing, but I dont see the need for all caps. Movies based on books are hardly ever better than the source material.


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2013)

Grape said:


> So, back to my original point, why do you choose to care?



I don't know why the thread was made, I just get riled up about this particular novel because I was a (very minor) part of the drama before she got "real world" famous so I kind of have a grudge against her.



Ennoea said:


> Misogynism bro. How many shitty films aimed at male are there? Countless. Yet some crap that's aimed at women appears and becomes popular, and everyone on the internet makes it their life's goal to make blanket statement about younger women and their poor taste. "Oh girls like the shittiest stuff, explains why normal guys like me can't get a date, oh fuck Transformers looks so fucking good only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) won't like it!!!!"



Oh snap, gender war incoming.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

Let it come Jena!!

But really your average young male and female casual film watcher all like shit. Yes fangirls are annoying and immature with their arguments, but you find the same amount of stupidity among young gamers.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

Joss Whedon should sue this bitch.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 20, 2013)

Kids watch shitty movies relating to their interests. It's a fact of life. Hell, I vividly remember watching both _Mortal Kombat_ and _Street Fighter_ in theatres and getting a kick out of them both. Still do today, though generally for different reasons.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat were amazing.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

Parallax said:


> demographic is not indicative of quality or lack thereof


delicious irony


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 20, 2013)

What makes this movie so different from Hunger Games Rukia, stunna you don't get to talk bullshit about hatin'


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

Did you _see_ Hunger Games?

And I'm the least hating regular, so don't bother bro


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 20, 2013)

i saw it alright


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

It was a credit to its genre/demographic.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 20, 2013)

Honestly though it doesn't look all that much better than Hunger Games and we ain't hating that much when it came out it's confusing


----------



## Detective (Aug 20, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat were amazing.



For all the right reasons too.

LOL - An American icon like Guile played by JCVD with that fucking accent.

"CHAAAAR-LEY"

Priceless.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

Mortal Kombat would still be a decent movie if it were released today.

Kano vs Sonya fight is too fuckin legit. Still a more accurate depiction of fighting than any other fight scene I've seen


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2013)

what irony Stunna :|


----------



## Detective (Aug 20, 2013)

Parallax said:


> what irony Stunna :|



Yeah, every time he uses that word, along with delicious, I can't understand how he doesn't comprehend that he is basically the living embodiment of the word. 

Every fucking time.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

Inb4 Jena becomes a third rate novelist writing shitty YA lit that doesnt succeed because she expects too much from her demographic


----------



## Detective (Aug 20, 2013)

I will be the first to buy Jena'a debut novel entitled "Fuck You Rubes, Fuck You Sweet World".

:33


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2013)

Grape said:


> Inb4 Jena becomes a third rate novelist writing shitty YA lit that doesnt succeed because she expects too much from her demographic



At least I'll add something to the world. In 10 years, everyone else in this section's going to be dead from liver failure, have committed suicide, or be incarcerated for making lamps out of hooker's organs.

So I'll take my third rate novelist status. I'll be worshipped by frustrated nerds everywhere. I might even drop by to pee on your graves.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

I've got the rope right here.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

It's not everyday you meet a black dude who supplies his own rope


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDJ8JMcJ7Ps[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

Jensen, you should write a series that revolves around an incubus who meets his match in a highly religious girl. Love triangle will be her friendzoned dude she goes to church with weekly since the age of five.


----------



## Detective (Aug 20, 2013)

Jena said:


> At least I'll add something to the world. In 10 years, everyone else in this section's going to be dead from liver failure, have committed suicide, or be incarcerated for making lamps out of hooker's organs.
> 
> So I'll take my third rate novelist status. I'll be worshipped by frustrated nerds everywhere. I might even drop by to pee on your graves.



I think I will be the character who wears a trench coat similar to Bruce Wayne in BTAS when he went to visit his parents graves, and left a rose in commemoration.

I neither drink nor smoke, have peace of mind, and have no need for a life of crime as I am a firm believer in justice with logic and deductive reasoning.

It will only be you and I who are alive in 10 years Jena, just imagine what sort of a world we will live in.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

> or be incarcerated for making lamps out of hooker's organs.



This is Yasha by far.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, Enno was incredibly accurate in his assessment of misogyny playing a role in the OP motive for posting this garbage thread. I couldn't have worded it better. OP eats up shit that is typically accepted by males. Hysterical.


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2013)

Grape said:


> Jensen, you should write a series that revolves around an incubus who meets his match in a highly religious girl. Love triangle will be her friendzoned dude she goes to church with weekly since the age of five.


I'm working on a concept right now. Teenage girl. Boy next door. Mysterious new kid at school. Turns out the new kid is really a merman. Then it turns out that the reader really _is_ the girl. Not in a self-insert Twilight way. I mean literally this book sucks you into the pages and you're trapped there forever. I'm working on the technology, but you'd be surprised at how unforthcoming the devil is about trade secrets. I've given so many handjobs that my skin looks fruit roll-ups and still his lips are sealed. I think I'm wearing him down, though.



Detective said:


> I think I will be the character who wears a trench coat similar to Bruce Wayne in BTAS when he went to visit his parents graves, and left a rose in commemoration.
> 
> I neither drink nor smoke, have peace of mind, and have no need for a life of crime as I am a firm believer in justice with logic and deductive reasoning.
> 
> It will only be you and I who are alive in 10 years Jena, just imagine what sort of a world we will live in.


Sounds like Watchmen, except with only Nite Owl and Silk Spectre. So basically the world's most boring fanfic. But I'd read it anyway.



Grape said:


> Also, Enno was incredibly accurate in his assessment of misogyny playing a role in the OP motive for posting this garbage thread. I couldn't have worded it better. OP eats up shit that is typically accepted by males. Hysterical.


Where _is_ our darling OP? I came into this thread for two reasons: to bitch about Cassandra Claire and to be bitched at by tetra. The latter has not happened. Is he busy or is our whirlwind romance just past the point where he punches me in the face while I attempt to shove chicken bones up his ass? Because I thought those beautiful summer days of love would never end.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2013)

you washed up Jena face facts


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

Mermen might have worked sixty years ago. Go with the incubus. 

As for OP, I'd like to think he got himself arrested for yelling "YOU'RE FUCKIN STUPID, THIS BOOK IS BULLSHIT " to a group of 12 year olds at a Barnes n Noble.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, I'm confused ... did you intend to have OP bitch you out by planting your tongue firmly in his rectum? Lol


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah....I'm still gonna watch the movie.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 20, 2013)

This fuckin' thread 

Ain't no better rant can come from Jena's never-washed up view on YA


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 20, 2013)

i ain't gonna lie, YA is shit, it's mostly a girl thing, where as junk that appeals to guys often appeals to girls and is made to , eg. wolvering, spiderman, transformers and there dumb ass romantic sub plots.


----------



## Grape (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm gonna jerk off to shemale face sitting porn, cuz it sounds fun, then crash. Goo'night, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i ain't gonna lie, YA is shit, it's mostly a girl thing, where as junk that appeals to guys often appeals to girls and is made to , eg. wolvering, spiderman, transformers and there dumb ass romantic sub plots.



It is taking every ounce of restraint I have not to tear into this post like an angry alley cat. All I'm going to say is that there are men that like romance in movies. It's an extension of the wish-fullment hero role. Be a superhero. Save the day. Get the girl.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2013)

Do it Jena, tear it apart.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 21, 2013)

There's so much shit in YA genre i don't blame the guy for hatin but if you dig up there's some good stuff released that's actually worthwhile so yea he's still ignorant.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2013)

Every genre has shit in it.


----------



## Grape (Aug 21, 2013)

Of course there are. It's the same reason the prince always rescues the princess in video games and Disney movies or even mythological stories. It's not exactly misogynistic,more along the lines of the male conscious and the archetypes in the male subconscious. Though none of you care lol. Same types of themes are present in stories written by women, but yeah... whatever.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2013)

Jena said:


> It is taking every ounce of restraint I have not to tear into this post like an angry alley cat. All I'm going to say is that there are men that like romance in movies. It's an extension of the wish-fullment hero role. Be a superhero. Save the day. Get the girl.



i would agree with you, but those examples you are referring to would be more objectifying of women, where as movies like hulk, xmen 3, some of the ones i said, the women are n't ur standard decoration, they are integral to the story, which helps bring women to the theater to watch a movie which might normally only be watched by 13-30 year old guys.

honestly, it's kind of silly for me to be commenting on YA , it's not meant for my consumption by any means, it's kind of like commenting on toddlers books.  

But these movies do make alot of money, so that's the only reason i'm even talking about it.


----------



## Slice (Aug 21, 2013)

At first i had no idea what Mortal Instruments was, googled it and learned it is named differently here. So after the trailer i can say it looks like shit.
But: There is an audience for this and it will sell. So this OP is awefully rude by Tetra and i feel bad for laughing because of it.

Best thing about this thread was reading Jenas rant. That "writer" really seems terrible.


----------



## Dil (Aug 21, 2013)

Hate these type of films. I still haven't watched any of the Twilight movies but this reminds me of that and I am Number Four. But then again young girls will like this as long as it has preety boys in it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't wait for that Divergent


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2013)

Well Jena you should be glad. Critics have trashed the film and the 5 day gross is being predicted at about $15 million. So it's gonna most likely flop.


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2013)

Good. I hope someone finally sues her ass next.


NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i would agree with you, but those examples you are referring to would be more objectifying of women, where as movies like hulk, xmen 3, some of the ones i said, the women are n't ur standard decoration, they are integral to the story, which helps bring women to the theater to watch a movie which might normally only be watched by 13-30 year


 It's not so much objectification, it just irked me how your post had this underlying message of  "romance=girly, girly=bad"




Slice said:


> Best thing about this thread was reading Jenas rant. That "writer" really seems terrible.


She is a piece of work, really. She was one of those people (like Tom Preston) who whines about "haters" and gets their dumb fanbase to fight their battles for them.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2013)

go on Jena tell us how you really feel


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2013)

not alot of males 13-34 are lining up to watch romantic-anything. they shoehorn this shit into those movies to get bigger audiences.

prime example, both hulk movies had the same damn girl (general's daughter) in both movies as a love interest, and in two movies the relationship went absolutely nowhere, what a waste of screen time.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 21, 2013)

Jena said:


> THIS FUCKING BOOK
> 
> THIS FUCKING AUTHOR
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 21, 2013)

OMGZ THE MOVIE IS NOW OPEN HERE.. I'M TOTZ EXCITED!!

R U???!?!?!?!!?

GREATEST MOVIE EVER MADE SINCE BREAKING DAWN I TELLZ YA


----------



## Detective (Aug 21, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> OMGZ THE MOVIE IS NOW OPEN HERE.. I'M TOTZ EXCITED!!
> 
> R U???!?!?!?!!?
> 
> GREATEST MOVIE EVER MADE SINCE BREAKING DAWN I TELLZ YA



Post this exact quote on Tumblr and you will see like 982981298928 likes.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2013)

So far there isnt anything even remotely resembling hype for this here. And i also havent found a single person that knew the book.

But maybe i just dont know enough young people.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 22, 2013)

3 million opening on Wednesday. So much for the hype. Glad it flopped we don't need anymore Twilight/Harry Potter films.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2013)

Please don't compare this shit to HP. HP had some great talent working in the production.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Please don't compare this shit to HP. HP had some great talent working in the production.



Not comparing just saying is a rip off. These movies like Percy Jackson, The Mortal Instruments and Beautiful Creatures are trying to see if the can draw in the Harry Potter & Twilight fanbase with their crappy movies. Sadly I have the feeling that the global market will save this movie.


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2013)

What's wrong with Percy Jackson?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2013)

Grape said:


> What's wrong with Percy Jackson?



David Yates


----------



## Dil (Aug 22, 2013)

This film flopped so badly. And there's no competition out at the moment either.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> MY OTHER FAVORITE PIECES OF RESPECTABLE LITERATURE ARE THE HUNGER GAMES AND TWILIGHTS.
> 
> I LOVES BEING 13 DON'T U??



[YOUTUBE]HRTb81FpWq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 23, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Misogynism bro. How many shitty films aimed at male are there? Countless. Yet some crap that's aimed at women appears and becomes popular, and everyone on the internet makes it their life's goal to make blanket statement about younger women and their poor taste. "Oh girls like the shittiest stuff, explains why normal guys like me can't get a date, oh fuck Transformers looks so fucking good only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) won't like it!!!!"



Those kind of people are the most stupid cunts I've ever come across.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2013)

1.8 million on Thursday for a 60 percent drop. Got beaten by The Butler and We're The Millers. Expected 10 Million or less for the weekend.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

I have no idea why I even went to watch this... it was awful... it's like they took Twilight, Beautiful Creatures and Underworld and made it a huge mess aiming to satisfy teenagers 
The girls kept squeeing throughout the whole movie each time they showed that blonde guy


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2013)

Does the Mortal Instruments have any nudity or strong sexual content?  I will actually go see it if it meets that requirement.


----------



## Zack (Aug 26, 2013)

^nah. its 12+ I believe

anyway I watched. and i like Lily Collins. there. I said it :33


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Does the Mortal Instruments have any nudity or strong sexual content?  I will actually go see it if it meets that requirement.



It has passionate kissing between skinny teenagers with troubled past and complicated future


----------



## Vermin (Aug 26, 2013)

i enjoyed it 

hope they come out with a sequel


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 26, 2013)

You know fantasy movies went down the shitter when harry potters fans call something "too light, too bland and too stupid".


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 26, 2013)

zyken said:


> i enjoyed it
> 
> hope they come out with a sequel



ME TOO!!! I LOVED IT SO MUCH ITS MY FAVORITEST MOVIE EVER.... WHAT DO U HOPE THE SEQUEL IS LYKE????


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2013)

Detective said:


> FUCK.
> 
> FUCK.
> 
> ...


Great review by Detective.  I will read it when I am sober.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2013)

lol how's it great if you haven't read it

EDIT: What's the point, you're drunk


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> lol how's it great if you haven't read it
> 
> EDIT: What's the point, you're drunk



Rukia and I can communicate on a higher level than most normal gentlemen. This is partially due to a talent that anyone born between 1980 and 1995 can utilize. He understands my entire review simply by glancing at it.

What year were you born in, Stunna? Your comments indicate it may be post 1996. My condolences.


----------



## Tandaradei (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't get all the hate. It was definately one of the best movies of 2013.

cool story, great acting what more do you need?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 3, 2013)

Fucking Harald Zwart, man. What a poor fucking director that guy is. Sad thing is that he's regarded as some kind of a genius or something here in Norway, most likely since he's worked on international films with a few film stars and what not. It's sad.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2013)

Lily Collins man.  Check out that resume.  Mirror Mirror, Abduction, and the Mortal Instruments.  Hard to find a worse trio of films.  Like Detective mentioned.  Her dad is Phil fucking Collins.  She shouldn't need the immediate payday.  Choose some indie roles.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2013)

> I don't get all the hate. It was definately one of the best movies of 2013.



The only way this could be true is if you only watched two movies this year. And the other one was some home made film of you watching someone take a dump.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The only way this could be true is if you only watched two movies this year. And the other one was some home made film of you watching someone take a dump.


Clearly that guy didn't watch this great film.  

[YOUTUBE]NlOF03DUoWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 3, 2013)

I hear another Twilight ripoff movie is coming out in March. In b4 they mark this one as a comedy or something to avoid bombing like Mortal Instruments/Host/Beastly/Beautiful Creatures


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I hear another Twilight ripoff movie is coming out in March. In b4 they mark this one as a comedy or something to avoid bombing like Mortal Instruments/Host/Beastly/Beautiful Creatures


Add 50 Shades of Gray to the list.  Hard to imagine it being a great success.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 3, 2013)

50 Shades of Grey's popularity far surpasses this book though, i never knew about The Mortal Instruments but mady had heard of 50 Shades without having to be fans of Twilight


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2013)

50 shades is a porno, written by someone who's not particularly well versed even with BDSM. It's basically a mess.


----------

